# Top Bloodlines



## It_Fly's (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the top bloodline out there you know the line you wished you had or have and are holding on to it?

Who is the top breeder or a list of them?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It_Fly's said:


> What is the top bloodline out there you know the line you wished you had or have and are holding on to it?
> 
> Who is the top breeder or a list of them?


To be perfectly honest there are many excellent families and handler's out there.


----------



## It_Fly's (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you mind listing some?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It_Fly's said:


> Do you mind listing some?


Ludo Claessen's, Hofken's, Houben's, Koopman's, Sanger's, Jannsen's. Those are just a few. Maybe other member's can add to the list.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Go to www.pipa.be
I think here you will find what you need. What it comes down to is the guys with the best birds win. Most of the big names cross birds to make their name sake. What is big right now are the De Rauw Sablon birds and Koopmans. There is a bunch of talk around the bird Freddy from Vandenheede. With a loft full of these you would probably fair pretty well.


----------



## It_Fly's (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys now I can google them and read up on them


----------

